

New DES bitslicing circuits found - 17% shorter - mrb
http://www.OpenWall.com/lists/john-users/2011/06/22/1

======
adulau
I supposed that a same URL is a single post in HN
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2687588> but it seems to not be the case
here. Is it a feature? or a bug?

~~~
saurik
Apparently, the comparator does not lower-case normalize hostnames (one of the
URLs has OpenWall.com, the other openwall.com).

